# Bộ nồi inox nấu phở bằng điện bao nhiêu tiền? Đắt hay rẻ ?



## inoxtrungthanh (20/7/21)

*Đã xa rồi cái thời sử dụng bếp than để nấu phở, nấu cháo hay đồ ăn rồi vừa ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe vừa ảnh hưởng đến môi trường, gây nên những sai lầm không thể cứu vãn nổi.
Những thiết bị không thể thiếu khi thiết kế quán phở là bộ xoong nồi nấu phở inox, nồi nấu phở bằng điện, nồi hầm xương, nồi nấu nước lèo, nồi điện nấu phở và những dụng cụ giá treo, thiết bị lọc mỡ … Đối với nồi nấu phở điện hay nồi nấu nước phở bằng điện công nghiệp. Hiện nay hầu như tất cả các cửa hàng kinh doanh bán phở chuyên nghiệp đều sử dụng sản phẩm nồi điện nấu phở, nồi nấu phở bằng điện thanh nhiệt thiết kế thông minh, tiên nghi.
Nhưng vẫn còn rất nhiều người băn khoăn về mức giá Bộ nồi inox nấu phở bằng điện và liệu nó có ở trong mức dự chi hay không ? Hãy cùng nhau đi tìm hiểu nhé.*
*Những lí do khiến bạn phải mua nồi nấu phở bằng điện thanh lý?*
Hầu hết khách hàng tìm đến đồ thanh lý chủ yếu do muốn mua một sản phẩm với giá thành rẻ. Sử dụng *nồi nấu phở* bằng điện thanh lý có thể giúp bạn tiết kiệm được một khoản kha khá để dành cho các việc khác. Về cơ bản nồi nấu phở điện thanh lý có những ưu điểm cơ bản sau:


Mua nồi nấu phở bằng điện thanh lý bởi giá rẻ hơn nồi mới
Nồi thanh lý vẫn hoạt động tốt
Chỉ sử dụng trong thời gian nhất định nên mua nồi thanh lý
Khi các *nồi nấu phở inox bằng  gas* và than đã quá lỗi thời và bạn cần đầu tư một nồi bằng điện để có thể tiết kiệm công sức hơn mà không muốn bỏ vốn ra qua nhiều.
Tóm lại thì giá rẻ vẫn chính là yếu tố chính khiến bạn lựa chọn mua nồi nấu phở thanh lý, cho những ai không đủ điều kiện hay tiền bạc để mua hàng.
*Nhưng, liệu có nên mua nồi nấu phở bằng điện thanh lý?*
Những ưu điểm bạn đã thấy rồi đó. Vậy câu hỏi đặt ra là bạn có nên mua nồi nấu phở điện thanh lý không? Chân tình mà nói, việc sử dụng hàng cũ chỉ là tình thế bắt buộc, nhất là trong ngành thực phẩm. Sử dụng đồ thanh lý thường đi kèm với những rủi ro khó tránh khỏi. Vì thế, chúng tôi khuyên bạn không nên vì tiết kiệm một chút tiền mà mua đồ thanh lý, đơn giản vì những lí do sau:


Chất lượng không đảm bảo
*Nồi phở* bằng điện thanh lý trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại. Có loại là sản phẩm tự chế, có loại là sản phẩm lỗi, cũng có loại là sản phẩm chính hãng đã cũ. Nhưng thành thực mà nói thì liệu bạn có chắc mình mua được đồ thanh lý tốt.


Không có bảo hành
Một điều chắc chắn rằng mua nồi điện nấu phở thanh lý thì không có một giấy tờ gì đảm bảo cho bạn. Vậy khi hỏng hóc thì bạn biết kêu ai? Câu trả lời là chẳng có ai cả, bạn phải tự tìm nơi sửa chữa, tốn thêm một khoản tiền. Như vậy mục đích ban đầu mua là giá rẻ đã bị phá sản.


Không an toàn và vệ sinh
Không có những kỹ thuật viên chuyên môn hướng dẫn sử dụng và lắp đặt, bạn chỉ biết cách vận hành thông qua những người bán. Thực sự không có gì đảm bảo về an toàn của những chiếc nồi này.


Hàng kém chất lượng gắn mác thanh lý
Có một vấn đề nữa ở thị trường thanh lý nồi điện nấu phở đó chính là những hàng nhái, hàng kém chất lượng gắn mác thanh lý. Những sản phẩm này được sản xuất mới nhưng không đạt chuẩn, nếu gắn mác thanh lý thì chúng có thể dễ bán hơn.
Thay vì đó, bạn chỉ cần bỏ thêm chút tiền, thực sự không quá đắt. Chỉ từ 2.900.000 đồng là bạn đã có thể sở hữu một chiếc nồi phở bằng điện chính hãng với chất lượng tốt, bảo hành đầy đủ. Vậy thì sao phải liều mình với hàng thanh lý chứ? 
Chỉ nên mua nồi nấu phở bằng điện thanh lý còn mới còn bảo hành và xuất xứ rõ ràng
Tuy nhiên, nếu sau khi suy nghĩ kĩ lưỡng mà vẫn quyết định mua nồi nấu phở thanh lý. Thì mình có 1 vài lời khuyên cho bạn khi đi mua chúng.
*Lời khuyên cho bạn khi đi mua nồi nấu phở bằng điện thanh lý*


Khi đi mua phải quan sát thật tinh tường xem nồi còn mới hay đã cũ. Nồi có bị gỉ hay hỏng hóc gì không?
Nồi còn bảo hành hay không còn bảo hành mà giá cả sẽ có khác biệt rất lớn. Vì nồi nấu phở điện cũng có thời gian bảo hành khá lâu.
Nồi được làm bằng loại Inox nào, của công ty nào? Inox 304 sẽ đắt và tốt hơn các Inox khác rất nhiều đó.
Khi bạn đã kiểm tra kĩ được những vấn đề trên và cân nhắc thật kỹ. Lúc đó, hãy đưa ra quyết định có nên mua nồi nấu phở bằng điện thanh lý hay không?
Trên đây mình đã hướng dẫn các bạn về vấn đề có nên mua nồi nấu phở bằng điện thanh lý hay không? Chúng tôi đưa ra lời khuyên cho bạn là không nên vì nhiều vấn đề và rủi ro phát sinh. Tuy nhiên vì điều kiện kinh tế thì lựa chọn lại ở bạn. Nếu cần hỗ trợ về nồi điện nấu phở có thể liên hệ INOX TRUNG THÀNH các bạn sẽ được tư vấn hoàn toàn miễn phí.


----------

